# Club ABC closes



## rpennisi (Oct 5, 2012)

Just received an email from Club ABC that they have ceased operations!!
We were due to leave from JFK to London on Sunday for a week's stay.
We paid by checks, so my guess is we are screwed!
Anyone else having this happen or as I read on another site, stranded in Europe?
Any suggestions?
Thanks, 
Ron


----------

